# help with Safety Assessment for liquid soap



## nikky (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Does anyone here make liquid soap for sell in the UK?
The Law here in the Uk states that cosmetics must go through series of testing before it can be sold to the public, from microbiological test to toxicology test etc
But i have checked with almost all the chemist that has packaged this services for small scale producer and non i've seen include liquid soap in their packages.

Can somebody please direct me to a place where i can get safety assessment on liquid soap?

Any suggestions will be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Lindy (Jan 28, 2014)

http://www.cosmeticsafetyassessment.com/

 Scott does....


----------



## nikky (Feb 21, 2014)

i have checked with them and was asked to send my base recipe.

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Lindy (Feb 21, 2014)

That is totally awesome!


----------



## kdaniels8811 (Feb 27, 2014)

Off topic - beautiful soap, Lindy!


----------



## Lindy (Mar 1, 2014)

Thank you


----------

